# EZV_3in1_GBA - Run games from PSRAM on the 3-in-1



## Destructobot (May 7, 2007)

*====== 3in1 Expansion Pack Tool V1.8 ======*
By Rudolph


This is a program for managing games, saves and features on the EZ-Flash 3in1 expansion
cart. It allows GBA games up to 16MB to be run from PSRAM, so you no longer have to flash
a game to NOR before you can play it.

Soft reset is supported on the R4/M3 Simply (soft reset must be enabled in the R4/M3 game
menu) and the DSLink. This allows rumble and browser support to be enabled without 
patches for these flashcarts. It also allows the game in PSRAM to be used for DSGBA 
linkage.

English and Japanese languages are supported. If the DS is set to Japanese, the program
will use Japanese. Otherwise, the program will be in English.


*====== Setup ======*

You may need to apply the DLDI patch for your flashcart before using this app. 
Version 1.8 is pre-patched for the R4/M3 Simply. 

Create a folder named "GBA" in the root of your memory card, and create a folder named 
"Save" inside the GBA folder. GBA backups go in the /GBA folder. Saves will be placed 
in the /GBA/SAVE folder. 

GBA frames are supported. The 3in1 ExpPack Tool will look for "gbaframe.bmp" in the /GBA
folder and the /_system_ folder, in that order. Frames must be 8-bit or 24-bit bitmap 
files with a resolution of 256x192.

Games with EEPROM and 512kbit Flash save types need to be patched with the EZ4 Client or
GBATA. Games with 1024kbit Flash save types need to be patched with the EZ4 Client.



*««« IMPORTANT »»»*
If you are upgrading from version 1.5 or earlier, you must back up your saves from the 
3in1 with the old version before using 1.8. The method for managing SRAM has changed, so 
1.8 cannot back up saves from old versions.

When importing saves, make sure the file extension is ".SAV". If a save file does not 
already exist, a new one named "GameTitle GameCode.SAV" will be created automatically.



*====== Usage ======*

* Run "3in1_ExpPack_Tool.NDS". 
* L and R switch between the PSRAM, NOR and Rumble modes. The Rumble mode only shows up
on supported carts. 
* Left and right on the d-pad scroll the game list one screen up or down.


*PSRAM Mode: *

(A) Load the selected game into PSRAM and run it. 

[start] Load the selected game into PSRAM and soft reset back to the flashcart menu. 
(only works on R4/M3 Simply and DSLink) 

Until the power is turned off or the 3in1 is removed from the system, the game in PSRAM
will be used when switching to GBA mode or using DSGBA linkage. 

(B) Backup the save for the last game run from PSRAM. 

(X) Backup all 512k of SRAM to SRAM.BIN. 

(Y) Restore all 512k of SRAM from SRAM.BIN. 

Games up to 16 megabytes, with SRAM, EEPROM or 512kbit flash saves can be run from PSRAM.
Games that are larger than 16 megabytes, and games that use 1024kbit flash saves must be
flashed to NOR.


*NOR Mode: *

(A) Write the selected game to NOR. 

(X) Start the game in NOR. 

(B) Backup the save from the NOR game to a file. 

(Y) Restore the save for the NOR game from the save file. 


*Rumble Mode: *

This screen has options for enabling rumble and the web browser RAM expansion. 
The options on this screen will currently only work with the R4/M3 Simply and the DSLink.

Select an option and press (A) to enable that feature and soft reset back to the 
flashcart menu. The feature you enabled should now work for any DS game or app that 
supports it.


Download it from the website:
http://blog.so-net.ne.jp/Rudolph/
Google translated version

*Please do not post in English on the Japanese site.*


----------



## Pedro UK (May 8, 2007)

This seems really interesting - a slight spin on the other 2 progs around at the mo.  I'll have to give it try after my work tomorrow.


----------



## When Im Gone (May 8, 2007)

Im going to check this out also. Thanks for the information.


----------



## -EX- (May 8, 2007)

Rudolph just released a new version. From now on it's in Japanese only. He got the fonts working. It seems the guy really dislikes English speaking community. Or has no interest in it, it's his thing, so respect his decisions.


----------



## Pedro UK (May 8, 2007)

Oh well


----------



## Destructobot (May 8, 2007)

The new version (1.5) apparently only changes the language and the look of the interface, so for English just keep using 1.3.

I tested 1.5, and I don't think it will be much of a problem to use the Japanese versions if Rudolph really does stop making English versions. The filenames are still in English of course, and there really isn't that much text in the app anyway.


----------



## -EX- (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ May 9 2007 said:


> The new version (1.5) apparently only changes the language and the look of the interface, so for English just keep using 1.3.
> 
> I tested 1.5, and I don't think it will be much of a problem to use the Japanese versions if Rudolph really does stop making English versions. The filenames are still in English of course, and there really isn't that much text in the app anyway.


Yes, he stated in his last post that this version has only language changed. It has the same functionality as 1.3.


----------



## haruk (May 8, 2007)

I don't think he really has a problem with english...it's just that he doesn't know much. This is what I was able to translate with google from his site:
Because there is no modification of function, English as for errand please use v1.3.

It's a pretty crappy translation, but it just sounds like, it's the same thing, except in japanese so english people use v1.3.


----------



## fli_guy84 (May 10, 2007)

Thanks, I've tested the rumble feature and it works great


----------



## science (May 13, 2007)

Rudolph said:
			
		

> I do not understand the languages other than Japanese.
> Moreover, the ability at English is also poverty-stricken.
> 
> It is that the possibility that the misunderstanding and the mistake
> ...


----------



## -EX- (May 15, 2007)

Cory's GBA Loader in now discontinued. It seems, he got mad when EZ team actually favored Rudolphs's program.

Anyway, because of official EZ team support Rudolph's program will continue to be released in English, with an English readme file (courtesy of destructobot).

Again, if my help is needed I can translate almost anything from Japanese. Just not big ass texts, I'm lazy.


----------



## Destructobot (May 15, 2007)

Updated the info in the top post.

-EX-: If you're not too lazy to read the whole Japanese readme, would you check and make sure I didn't miss anything important? It's hard to tell, just working with computer translations.


----------



## Destructobot (May 16, 2007)

1.8 is out. The lower-case .sav file extension bug was fixed, some of the english spelling was corrected, and page up and down for the game list was added.


----------



## omkire (May 24, 2007)

o.o  this program is AWESOME! i cant believe how good its working.


----------



## Pedro UK (May 24, 2007)

"Until the power is turned off or the 3in1 is removed from the system, the game in PSRAM
will be used when switching to GBA mode or using DSGBA linkage."

How do you soft reset from the loaded GBA game back to the DS to facilitate DS-GBA Linkage?  Sorry if this is really obvious but I just can't see how to do it!


----------



## Destructobot (May 24, 2007)

Make sure that soft reset is turned on in the R4's game menu, start the 3in1 tool, select a game in PSRAM mode and press the start button. This will load the GBA rom and it's save, then soft reset back to the R4 menu without starting the game.

Before anyone asks, no, you cannot migrate your pokemans this way.


----------



## Pedro UK (May 24, 2007)

^
Cool, thanks for the info.  I knew it'd be obvious!


----------



## rasheemo (May 26, 2007)

mine says expansion pack not found
please redo from start
(A): Confirm

it doesnt work =[

using M3


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 26, 2007)

QUOTE(rasheemo @ May 26 2007 said:


> mine says expansion pack not found
> please redo from start
> (A): Confirm
> 
> ...


same problem here with R4.


----------

